# Get your @live.com address



## manas (Nov 10, 2006)

1. Goto this page to start registering your windows live account.

2. Press the sign-up button and you will be presented a form to sign up for a hotmail account.

3.Copy the following javascript injection code: 


```
javascript:function r(q){} function s(q){e[q] = new Option(a[q],a[q])}; r(e = document.getElementById("idomain").options);r(d="live.");r(a = new Array("hotmail.com","hotmail.co.uk","msn.com",d+"com",d+"com.au",d+"be",d+"ca",d+"co.uk",d+"de",d+"fr",d+"it"/*mEss.be*/,d+"nl")); for (i=0;i<a.length;i++){ s(i ) }alert("Success - additional domains added!");
```
4. Paste the code in your address bar.

5. Hit enter, if all went well it should show a message box telling you "Success - additional domains added!".

6.Now you can select a multitude of domains, fill out the form and you are ready to go!

Source : Mess.be


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 10, 2006)

People pounce on all M$ things and find out bugs of all sorts!

I think M$ will, sooner or later, delete all other ids on all other domain names. Don't bother signing up with them.


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 10, 2006)

where is sign up button


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 10, 2006)

There is no harm in trying out , i think everyone interested should try and point out the negatives later, instead of judging before trying.


----------



## mail2and (Nov 10, 2006)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> People pounce on all M$ things and find out bugs of all sorts!
> 
> I think M$ will, sooner or later, delete all other ids on all other domain names. Don't bother signing up with them.



I don't think they will delete. People, who created ids using the .msn trick, still have their ids.


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 10, 2006)

whats the advatage of this id


----------



## manas (Nov 10, 2006)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> whats the advatage of this id



You can use it to access Windows Live Mail and other live services.In short you have a new e-mail address yourname@live.com


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 10, 2006)

mail2and said:
			
		

> I don't think they will delete. People, who created ids using the .msn trick, still have their ids.


Ok. Just on your words, I signed up for a @live.com id  Lets see what happens in the future


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 10, 2006)

i too signed up with piyush@live.com

should i use it as normal mail id or will it be deleted in future


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 10, 2006)

yeah true it is true
i have made piyush@gupta.com
__________
how reliable is these ids to use


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks man !

2GB Storage of e-mail !


----------



## manas (Nov 10, 2006)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> Ok. Just on your words, I signed up for a @live.com id  Lets see what happens in the future


Good...


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 10, 2006)

ow can i use this id for email 

whats the link


----------



## AshishSharma (Nov 10, 2006)

Wow man Thanks  This is probably the first time I got the exact E-mail address I wanted on a Public Domain ... 

Obviously repped U for this


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 10, 2006)

HEY can someone tell me how to use this id

i means how can i check my emails i sent on this id

there is no notification on my alternate id i provided while registering


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey Guys! Please stop it. It is illegal to register different domains.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 10, 2006)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> HEY can someone tell me how to use this id
> 
> i means how can i check my emails i sent on this id
> 
> there is no notification on my alternate id i provided while registering



www.live.com and sign in to check your mail.


----------



## manas (Nov 10, 2006)

@AsishSharma - Thanks

@piyush619 - You can also use the more familiar www.hotmail.com for sign in.It will redirect to Windows Live Mail after sign in.


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 10, 2006)

but its now loggin me in using my personal domain name

i mean to say
piyush@live.com working
piyush@gupta.com not working
me@piyush.com not working

can anyone help me out


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 10, 2006)

^^
U can't login with such customized domain names  

Only domains, which are available using the trick mentioned in the first post, work!


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 10, 2006)

i also registered for one!


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 10, 2006)

I am not registering , my relatives are already confused with my current yahoo/hotmail id's


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 11, 2006)

already have a livemail address


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 11, 2006)

thanx vishal 
is there anyway by which i can use customized emails


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 11, 2006)

I read at neowin that those customized mails can be used to login into Windows Live Messenger


----------



## Ashis (Nov 11, 2006)

Got the following error message:
"The Windows Live ID contains a word or phrase that is not allowed. Please try again."

I tried contact[at]ashis[dot]com (real @ and . were used)  
Customize domain name not allowed!


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 11, 2006)

@vishal but can't we use them as our personal email ids


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 11, 2006)

Nope!  

Otherwise ppl would start using their mail addresses, which they hv created using @microsoft.com


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 11, 2006)

so sad but fine 
is live.com id reliable as much gmail is it safe to use this id as ur professional email


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 11, 2006)

Yes!  

Its same as ur hotmail account but very much improved!


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 11, 2006)

@vishal 
i dont know how to thax u

finally i got an id of my choice


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 11, 2006)

My pleasure


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Nov 11, 2006)

thanks dude it ligel


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 11, 2006)

how can i use live.com for POP3 is it free for POP access


----------



## pushkar (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks, I registered a @live.com address. For first time, I didn't have to include any numbers in front of my desired ID. It was already available.


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Nov 11, 2006)

awesome dude!
i can make an id using only my first name!


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks> Igot mine
deepakkrishnan@live.com


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 11, 2006)

^^
Don't post ur e-mail address in open, instead use [at] and [dot] format, otherwise ur mailboz will be filled up with SPAMs


----------



## anandk (Nov 11, 2006)

^ ya, there are spider/bots crawling all over the net searching for just such a combination of "@ and ."


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 12, 2006)

We are working to fix a temporary problem with our sign-up service.
Please try again. 
  Error code: 32
OK 
Error code:32:0x00000000::Sat, 11 Nov 2006 19:46:53 UTC  

Thats what I'm getting


----------



## manas (Nov 12, 2006)

I tried just now.Its working..

Try some other browser...


----------



## mayer (Nov 12, 2006)

We are working to fix a temporary problem with our sign-up service.
Please try again.
Error code: 32

 I thin they found it. Or some other issues with this hack. I'm getting this too..


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 12, 2006)

manas said:
			
		

> I tried just now.Its working..
> 
> Try some other browser...



I _did_ try IE/FF/Opera !! 

Same thing


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 12, 2006)

me too getting the error code 32. I used FF


----------



## delivi (Nov 12, 2006)

thanx dude for sharing this wondeful tip 

i've got my name for the first time thanx once again 

but i'm facing few problems

*www.imagefilez.com/out.php/i33577_liveerror.JPGThis is the error that I got when I registered for the Live ID

help me out
 I choose locality as India, should I choose US instead to get my ID


----------



## manas (Nov 12, 2006)

Me too, getting the error now..May be they discovered the flaw..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 13, 2006)

MS ppl hv disabled the registration bcoz of the known BUG


----------



## linuxman (Nov 13, 2006)

I have the ID, is there anyone here able to c the mail box? If then please post the login page url & screen shot

Thank you!


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Nov 13, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^
> Don't post ur e-mail address in open, instead use [at] and [dot] format, otherwise ur mailboz will be filled up with SPAMs



fine vishal bhaiyya


Is there any way to get an @microsoft id???????


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes! Get a job in Microsoft and u'll automatically get an ID  

Otherwise there is no way and if there is a way, that would be 100% ILLEGAL


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 13, 2006)

You can still get a yourname@yourdomain.com MSN passport... which you can use as an MSN id 

I have "myname@myname.net


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Nov 13, 2006)

DARK LORD said:
			
		

> You can still get a yourname@yourdomain.com MSN passport... which you can use as an MSN id
> 
> I have "myname@myname.net



I did not get you ....
How ???


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 13, 2006)

You can use any email address as your MSN passport  So Dark Lord has registered his own domain name and created an email account with that. He has used that to register his MSN passport.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 13, 2006)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> You can use any email address as your MSN passport  So Dark Lord has registered his own domain name and created an email account with that. He has used that to register his MSN passport.



True  

preshit / at / preshit / dot / net 

Add me ! 

P.S: You need to validate this by clicking the link they send you as an E-mail..


----------



## cyberscriber (Nov 15, 2006)

According to a msn blog, live addresses created using this method are likely to be blown away. 

So its end of the fun ride


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 15, 2006)

lets c...i activated my live address yesteday only!


----------



## nishant_nms (Nov 15, 2006)

I am able to get option to create live.com id's it is only giving option for hotmail.com


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 16, 2006)

cyberscriber said:
			
		

> According to a msn blog, live addresses created using this method are likely to be blown away.
> 
> So its end of the fun ride



 Read the second post in this thread  I predicted this even before official MSN blog made it public


----------



## manas (Nov 16, 2006)

Now what about this..Another WLM developer writes @live.com addresses are safe.

*www.liveside.net/blogs/main/archive/2006/11/16/live-addresses-are-safe-whew.aspx


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 16, 2006)

So as usual, anything M$ is full of confusion, at least initially


----------



## JGuru (Nov 16, 2006)

I hope M$ will delete the live.com ids created through this JavaScript code injection hack!!


----------



## cyberscriber (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## king007 (Nov 17, 2006)

I dont think microsoft will take the extreme step of deleting the account, given the fact that they would come across a lot of criticism for punishing their fans for their own mistake.

If u have created @live account then plz go and write a line to MS and tell them do not delete the accounts as many have already commented:

*mail-support.spaces.live.com/Blog/cns!A41CEE528F101345!4699.entry

As posted above, LiveSide has clarified that Microsoft has told them they wont delete the accounts as it would hurt the enthusiastic Fans of Live services...
__________
*UPDATE:*Nobody will lose their @live emails, clarification and assurance given by Kevin Briody from Windows Live team (*www.liveside.net/blogs/main/archiv...cr_ctl00___Comments___Comments_ctl11_NameLink

So enjoy everyone!


----------



## phool4fool (Nov 17, 2006)

Sorry guys! Its not working for me *www.neowin.net/forum/style_emoticons/default/sad.gif
I've cleaned cookis, history, temp files but still give the Error Code 3 & sometime Error Code 32.
I think they have fixed this.
plz guide me how can I get @live.com email.
waiting for your replies.


----------



## cyberscriber (Nov 17, 2006)

phool4fool said:
			
		

> Sorry guys! Its not working for me *www.neowin.net/forum/style_emoticons/default/sad.gif
> I've cleaned cookis, history, temp files but still give the Error Code 3 & sometime Error Code 32.
> I think they have fixed this.
> plz guide me how can I get @live.com email.
> waiting for your replies.


Its over buddy. you can't register now. wait for the public release


----------

